# nfsroot: start-stop-daemon stops with pam error (baselayout2

## Abelisto

Hi to all,

For years I could run my nfsroot clients with the Gentoo server.  After upgrading to baselayout2 the start-stop-daemon got stuck on a pam error. The clients mount (their) root filesystem as user nobody.  Mounting the root filesystem as root solves the problem, but introduces a security issue. 

There is a thread related to user nobody not being able to run the start-stop-daemon, which suggests altering /etc/pam.d/start-stop-daemon. No success.

The grey hair output is as follows:

* Starting udevd ...

* start-stop-daemon: pam error: Permission denied

* start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/udevd'

* start-stop-daemon: no matching process found

* ERROR: udev failed to start

/sbin is mounted, udevd does exist etc (whilst the server itself uses it)

Any suggestions? Thank you!

----------

## bugfarmer

nfsroot must be mounted as root for root functionality to work on the client. However, you can edit /etc/exports on the server and change the relationship between client uid/gid and server uid/gid.

That way the server sees user nobody mounting the drive while the client mounts it as root with all the privileges it entails. 

This should be effectively a "chroot" share.

----------

